# Sturdy Click Syndicate Team do you want feedback on Shuji Rom?



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

First of all I am brand spanking new to flashing roms and I really like yours. I understand that this is a work in progress.

Are you guys open to request? Sensei started the thread that introduced Shuji and people have certainly been giving feedback. I don't know if you keep up with thread or not. Sensei did respond a few times on that thread.

I thought, I would start a wish list thread. You might already have some of these on your to do list. I'm wishing and hoping for sooner than later.

1) Please stabilize bluetooth. It's better than Apex in this respect. For no apparent reasons the bluetooth will go off, yet it says it's still connected. When this happens, the bluetooth button becomes grayed out.

2) The music app won't shut off the music once activated.

3) The google map issues which people have been discussing on the original Shuji thread.

Thanks! I'm really rooting for this rom!


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

thread moved. please only post dev work in the droid x development subforum. thank you.


----------



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

Can't speak of the first two, as I don't use bluetooth and use PowerAmp for music. However, the google map issue is nothing. Just accept the permissions. Works fine afterwards... I haven't had problems. 
Overall, this is a great rom. I have no intention of going back to cm7 or miui.


----------



## Returner (Jun 7, 2011)

If we could see AOSP lockscreen on this I would be a very happy man


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

If the custom ringtones worked I would have stayed on this longer. That was another little bug that a few people had and there was no fix. It seemed like it was hit or miss on them working. Otherwise, it was a great running rom!


----------



## xrevx (Jul 16, 2011)

"cubsfan187 said:


> If the custom ringtones worked I would have stayed on this longer. That was another little bug that a few people had and there was no fix. It seemed like it was hit or miss on them working. Otherwise, it was a great running rom!


Didn't know about the ringtones. Ill see what I can do about that.


----------



## Total.telecom (Aug 27, 2011)

I just flashed 2.5 about a week ago. The ROM performed better after a few days and seemed to get faster. I liked that!

1. Im having Bluetooth problems when turning the volume up in a call and then i have to reboot to get the Bluetooth to connect. When i turn the Bluetooth volume up on the phone the call ends and Bluetooth no longer works.

2. When taking a picture i cant click on the picture in the corner of the screen and go to gallery, it says gallery not installed

3. when in pictures and want to share one i cant scroll through the sharable applications, which stinks because i want to send them via text most often.


----------

